# EDIFICIO "RÍMAC" en el Centro Antiguo de LIMA



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Que podrìan construir ahì un bello edificio Art deco asi tipo republicano Muerooo por ver eso, lamentablemente la gente de esa posilga no creo que salga.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Que podrìan construir ahì un bello edificio Art deco asi tipo republicano Muerooo por ver eso, lamentablemente la gente de esa posilga no creo que salga.



En esa infame cuadra hay un montón de empresas de transporte empezando por Tepsa y en la parte de atrás están todos los delincuentes del Jr. Azangaro, Sí realmente es dificil que salgan de ese lugar.

saludos


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Yo me pregunto si el edificio Rimac podria servir como entrada a un futuro subte u otra salida a la estación central del tropo, se puede seguir el ejemplo de Buenos Aires, ya que varias grandes casonas antiguas sirven como fachada de la estación de trenes.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

Sam Conor said:


> Yo me pregunto si el edificio Rimac podria servir como entrada a un futuro subte u otra salida a la estación central del tropo, se puede seguir el ejemplo de Buenos Aires, ya que varias grandes casonas antiguas sirven como fachada de la estación de trenes.


Te corrijo, espero no te incomode, pero no es exactamente como lo describes, sino q las estaciones fueron contruidas con ese estilo, no es q fueron primero palacetes o casonas y despues recicladas como estaciones, sinno q fueron planificadas y construidas con el estilo q cada una tiene, la mayoria son estaciones terminales o cabeceras de distintas lineas.


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

exacto fueran construidas asi, como x ejemplo atocha en madrid , gare de lyon, gare de austerlitz y las otras 3 o 4 estaciones de paris, en roma no hay es de estilo comunista fea es termini, en milano si, en marsella tb, en londres waterloo station en lisboa estacion de rossio y en otras ciudades europeas sobre todo hay estaciones monumentales, incluso en stago de chile tienen una bonita estacion de hierro.


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

HERMOSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kokofett (Dec 19, 2006)

gorcha2 said:


> exacto fueran construidas asi, como x ejemplo atocha en madrid , gare de lyon, gare de austerlitz y las otras 3 o 4 estaciones de paris, en roma no hay es de estilo comunista fea es termini, en milano si, en marsella tb, en londres waterloo station en lisboa estacion de rossio y en otras ciudades europeas sobre todo hay estaciones monumentales, incluso en stago de chile tienen una bonita estacion de hierro.


Bueno nosotros tenemos a Desamparados, pero ahora creo que es casa de la lectura XD


----------



## kokofett (Dec 19, 2006)

Pero tambien pintaran los techos? o se quedan asi plomo, seria mejor si le pusieran un color rojizo.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

rojizo? Ni que fueran tejas....



kokofett said:


> Pero tambien pintaran los techos? o se quedan asi plomo, seria mejor si le pusieran un color rojizo.


----------



## RENOVADO (Jul 23, 2010)

walter31 said:


> Esta foto es de ayer en la tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*El color esta muy bien pero con el smog que existe en esa zona va a terminar sucio rapidamente......ojala le hagan un buen mantenimiento y no esperar a que se vuelva gris de tanta suciedad*


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Ahora si pues, está con un color mas elegante. Al muladar lo convertiría en un parque con estacionamientos subterráneos.


----------



## ichasceta (Sep 13, 2009)

estoy en lima y veo con alegria que estan pintando de colores claros o marfil al fin estan entendiendo el potencial de nuestra ciudad,, cuando lo veia no lo creia,, pensaba que la huachaferia era inmortal en el peru..............................


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

gorcha2 said:


> exacto fueran construidas asi, como x ejemplo atocha en madrid , gare de lyon, gare de austerlitz y las otras 3 o 4 estaciones de paris, en roma no hay es de estilo comunista fea es termini, en milano si, en marsella tb, en londres waterloo station en lisboa estacion de rossio y en otras ciudades europeas sobre todo hay estaciones monumentales, incluso en stago de chile tienen una bonita estacion de hierro.


Termini es arquitectura postfascita, no tiene nada de comunista. Lo que pasa es que ha quedado chica.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El edificio Rimac viene quedando muy bien, lo que habría que hacer es mejor un poco el entorno.

saludos


----------



## DJDictator (Sep 24, 2009)

jajajaja



ichasceta said:


> estoy en lima y veo con alegria que estan pintando de colores claros o marfil al fin estan entendiendo el potencial de nuestra ciudad,, cuando lo veia no lo creia,, pensaba que la huachaferia era inmortal en el peru..............................


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Nadie tiene fotos de los interiores de esta belleza?


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

kokofett said:


> Bueno nosotros tenemos a Desamparados, pero ahora creo que es casa de la lectura XD


La casa de la literatura peruana. Hablando de eso antes de que exista dicho centro cultural quería que en el edificio Rimac se haga un centro de la literatura latinoamericana.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Nadie tiene fotos de los interiores de esta belleza?


El problema es que está totalmente ocupado, en realidad el Edificio Rimac es un edificio de departamentos como cualquier otro yo tenía una amiga de la universidad que vivía en él y el departamento era archidecorado por dentro, lleno de rosetones y volutas de yeso en techos y paredes e incluso el departamento de mi amiga conservaba el papel pared origina.

saludosl


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

cesium said:


> El problema es que está totalmente ocupado, en realidad el Edificio Rimac es un edificio de departamentos como cualquier otro yo tenía una amiga de la universidad que vivía en él y el departamento era archidecorado por dentro, lleno de rosetones y volutas de yeso en techos y paredes e incluso el departamento de mi amiga conservaba el papel pared origina.
> 
> saludosl


La mama de un amigo se metio adentro una vez y se fue hasta el techo. Me dijo que era una lastima que este en el estado en el que esta.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Si la mayoria de edificios de departamentos en Lima fueran asi...:| :| otra serìa la cara...


----------

